# Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern



## GER67 (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo, 

1. Mit welchem Werkzeug zerschneidet Ihr ganz dünne geflochtene Schnüre?
2. Kann ich irgendwo eine Anleitung finden, wie ich sicher eine Gummischnur 0,8 oder 0,6 mm)an einem Ring anknoten kann. 
Zu 1.: 
bisher mühe ich mich mit einem Seitenschneider ab. Wenn ich zufällig die richtige Schneiden Stelle erwische, klappt das gut. Ansonsten gibt es immer gefransel und Durchschneiden geht schlecht. 

Für Eure Hinweise möchte ich im Voraus bedanken.

Ulli.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Für geflochtene schnüregibt es im Fachhandel spezielle scheren


----------



## grubenreiner (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

oder qualitativ hochwertige Nagelscheren. 
Ich nutze da eine von "Erbe Solingen" schon seit 5 Jahren für Geflecht aller Art, trotz ab und zu Mißbrauch beim schneiden von 7x7 Stahlvorfach bisher einwandfrei.


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Besorge dir eine Friseurschere. Die kriegst du günstiger als die "Spezialscheren" aus dem Angelladen und sie schneiden besser.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...RS0&_nkw=friseurschere++microschliff&_sacat=0

Für die Gummischnüre tut es ein einfache Clinchknoten, oder der Grinner.


----------



## Purist (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*



GER67 schrieb:


> 1. Mit welchem Werkzeug zerschneidet Ihr ganz dünne geflochtene Schnüre?



2,5€ Angeltool vom Chinesen, per Klappmesser (Carbonstahlklinge, selbstgeschärft) oder mit einer DE-Rasierklinge


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Moin Moin,
counterquestion wo? ;-))

im warmen wohnzimmer od. draußen bei sneesturm und minus grade?


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*



> oder mit einer DE-Rasierklinge


Yeah. Einfach so ein Oldschool-Teil nehmen, ein Ende zwecks Unblut-Anfass mit etwas Klebeband umgeben und hat.

Halt nix für Stahlvorfächer, aber für Geflecht einwandfrei.

Ein ausreichend scharfes Klein-Teppichmesser (bzw. so ein ausfahrbarer Papiercutter) geht auch gut und ist ebenfalls sehr günstig.


----------



## Justsu (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Ich nutze diese hier: 

http://www.carpleads.de/shop/carpleads-de-ultra-scissorshtml

Finde ich noch bezahlbar und funktioniert topp!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Außerdem hat Mann eh immer ein Schweizermesser in der Tasche und das hat dann auch eine kleine, sauscharfe Schere mit Mikroschliff.


----------



## Nelearts (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Kleinen Nagelknipser, aber bitte etwas hochwertiger als vom Discounter. Passt im Notfall auch für Stahlvorfächer und für Mono auf jeden Fall. Auf Dauer entsteht bei Stahlvorfächern dann aber das gleiche Problem wie beim Eingangs beschriebenen Seitenschneider. Und für Fingernägel, eingerissen oder nicht, sowieso.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

MONO haben wir mit die zähne wech macht! (Jetzt mit die 3ten)
und lecker knoten ;-))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

...............und feuerzeug und zigarette


----------



## GER67 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Vielen vielen Dank an Alle, 

Ich bin kein Angler. Ich musste als Kind mit meiem Vater mit.
10 Doppelstullen schmieren, Nachts um 2 aufstehen, mit den Ruten auf dem Puckel etwa 6 km durch die Nacht. Auf 2 km; links Kanal abangeln, rechts die Torflöcher ebenso. Nach 8 km Kehre und das Gleiche zurück. Mein Bedarf ist gedeckt.

Stahlvorfach (nackt oder ummantelt): 
Da habe ich keine Probleme mit meinen Seitenschneidern.

Ich benötige das Schneidwerkzeug in meiner Bastelbude.
- Segel mit 10 Schnurschlaufen am Mast anknoten
- Schlaufen so lange zuziehen oder weiten, bis die Segelvorderkante den richtigen Abstand zum Mast hat.
- Zu lange Enden auf 1-2mm neben dem Knoten abtrennen
- Diese Enden mit Feuerzeug sichern.

Gerade beim Abschneiden der Enden kommt es dann vor, dass ich zerren muss. Manche Schlaufen muss ich erneut knoten.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps: 
ich werde sie testen. Das mit der Frisierschere bekommt meine Schwiegertochter kurfristig in Auftrag.
Am liebsten wäre mir eine Zange. Meine Nagelscheren/-zange streiken.
Mein Schweizer Messer:
Na ja, mit 2-4x schnipseln ist die Schnur franselig durch.
Mit thermisch behandelten und impregnierten (steifen) Schnüren (20kg-50kg) komme ich einigermaßen mit meinem Seitenschneider klar, den ich für nichts Anderes verwende. 
Ich verarbeite lieber unimpregnierte und unbehandelte geflochtene Schnüre (6-15kg), da sie flexibler sind. Damit habe ich Probleme. Mit dem Feuerzeug trennen geht. Aber dann habe ich riesige Schmelzklumpen neben dem Knoten. 
Gummischnur: 
Da muss ich erst mal googeln, wie die mir unbannten Knoten zu knoten sind. 

Petri heil und vielen Dank 

Ulli
P.S.
Wir essen gerne Fisch in allen Variationen. Forellen räuchern geling mir zur Zufriedenheit meiner Gäste meist.
P.P.S.
Die Knoten (Clinch, Grinner) hätte ich kennen müssen, da ich mehrere Jahre als Kind Turniersport in der Gebrauchsgeräteklasse machen musste/durfte.
Ich werde mal für Gummi testen.


----------



## Justsu (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Hallo Ulli,

auch auf die Gefahr hin dich zu "nerven", stelle ich Dir hier nochmal meine Empfehlung ein, weil ich denke, dass diese Schere/Zange (ist tatsächlich so ein Mittelding) für Deine Zwecke perfekt ist. Vielleicht hast Du's ja auch nur überlesen!?

http://www.carpleads.de/shop/carplea...a-scissorshtml

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## KxKx2 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Schmelzklumpen sind doch hilfreich. Damit ruscht der Knoten wenigstens nicht duch:vik: Ich nehme auch immer einen hochwertigen Nagelknipser


----------



## GER67 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Nervst mich nicht
Geduld ist eine meiner Stärken.
Tatsächlich habe ich das überlesen. 
Da werde ich Kontakt aufnehmen.
Größe ist gut
Preis OK
Nur ob eine Schere wirklich dünnste Fasern trennt? die geflochtenen Schnüre bestehen aus vielen feinsten Fasern

Ulli



Justsu schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> auch auf die Gefahr hin dich zu "nerven", stelle ich Dir hier nochmal meine Empfehlung ein, weil ich denke, dass diese Schere/Zange (ist tatsächlich so ein Mittelding) für Deine Zwecke perfekt ist. Vielleicht hast Du's ja auch nur überlesen!?
> 
> ...


----------



## GER67 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Mono steht nicht zur Diskussion. Die sind aus meiner Bastelbude verbannt, weil für mich untauglich.

"(Jetzt mit die 3ten)"
Der Vergleich hinkt vielleicht etwas. Die sind vielleicht jünger als meine Beisserchen (bin 6 Jahre älter als mein Nutzername).



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> MONO haben wir mit die zähne wech macht! (Jetzt mit die 3ten)
> und lecker knoten ;-))))


Mono steht nicht zur Diskussion. Die sind aus meiner Bastelbude verbannt, weil für mich untauglich.


----------



## GER67 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Vielleicht sollte ich mal zur Pediküre gehen und meine Testschnur mitnehmen.
Wenn eine Schere die schneidet, ist sie richtig



grubenreiner schrieb:


> oder qualitativ hochwertige Nagelscheren.
> Ich nutze da eine von "Erbe Solingen" schon seit 5 Jahren für Geflecht aller Art, trotz ab und zu Mißbrauch beim schneiden von 7x7 Stahlvorfach bisher einwandfrei.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Für mich zur Info, habe vielleicht nicht alles gelesen.
Welchen Durchmesser haben die schnüre?


----------



## Wingsuiter (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Hallo,
 ich kann dir zum Schneiden ein Messer mit Hakenklinge aus dem Dachdeckerbedarf empfehlen. Wie ein Cutter nur mit Hakenklinge. Damit hab ich bis jetzt jede Schnur durchbekommen#6


----------



## blochi (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Ich nutze einen Knipex Elektronik Seitenschneider. Das dürfte das richtige Werkzeug für Dich sein. Auf Arbeit nutze ich ihn auch um Kabelbinder abzuschneiden. Wird absolut sauber und ohne spitze Ecken.#6#6#6
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Justsu (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*



GER67 schrieb:


> Nervst mich nicht
> Geduld ist eine meiner Stärken.
> Tatsächlich habe ich das überlesen.
> Da werde ich Kontakt aufnehmen.
> ...



Als Angler sind mir die verschiedensten geflochtenen Schüre mit Tragkräften von ca. 5 - 15 kg bekannt, ummantelt, imprägniert und "unbehandelt". Bisher habe ich keine Schnur gehabt, die sich nicht mit dieser Schere schneiden ließ und das funktioniert auch mit einem glatten Schnitt, wenn die Schnur nicht unter Spannung steht, sondern einfach nur "lose" herunter hängt!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*



GER67 schrieb:


> Ich benötige das Schneidwerkzeug in meiner Bastelbude.
> - Segel mit 10 Schnurschlaufen am Mast anknoten
> - Schlaufen so lange zuziehen oder weiten, bis die Segelvorderkante den richtigen Abstand zum Mast hat.
> - Zu lange Enden auf 1-2mm neben dem Knoten abtrennen
> ...



Ich vermute, einige Sportsfreunde haben nicht alles gelesen. Er will nicht irgendwo irgendeine Geflechtschnur mal eben so kappen.

Bei den chirurgischen Scheren finden sich übrigens auch ein paar interessante Modelle für solche Anwendungen. Am besten solche, bei denen die Schneide einen Microschliff aufweist. Auf Ebay gibts die recht günstig aus Lagerauflösungen.


----------



## Purist (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich vermute, einige Sportsfreunde haben nicht alles gelesen.



Wenn es um Modellbau geht, ist alles gesagt. Für richtige Taue gibt's z.B. Heißschneider.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn es um Modellbau geht, ist alles gesagt. Für richtige Taue gibt's z.B. Heißschneider.



Auch das lässt sich für den Modellbau doch recht einfach herstellen. Einfach die Spitze eines Feinlötkolbens entsprechend zurecht feilen.


----------



## viktanna (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Benötige Praxistipps von Anglern*

Kauf die ein ganz normalen Nagelknipser, benutzer schon seit Jahren und nie Problemme mit abknipsen der geflochtenen/mono Schnüren gehabt.

Hier gibt's genug Knoten die du für verschiedene Situation nutzen kannst:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------

